
On “The Battle Between the Frogs and the Mice” - bryanrasmussen
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/the-enduring-grace-of-the-trivial-on-the-battle-between-the-frogs-and-the-mice/
======
7532yahoogmail
Thank you. Enjoyed immensely

